# Rear-view mirror displays "OC"



## Sal C (Apr 3, 2010)

Rear-view mirror display reads "OC" for several weeks now on my 2003 Altima 2.5 SE. After reading online, I found the front grille Nissan emblem and looked just below it and found what appeared to be the sensor. After removing and reseating the yellow connector, that display still reads "OC" but the SRS airbag light began blinking. 

Followed the instructions to reset that light so I don't think that is any longer an issue but before I mess around any more, I'm trying to determine if that is in fact the outside air temp sensor and if so, why reseating that affected the SRS system, and if it's not the correct sensor for outside air temp, where is it and what does it look like?

Thanks in advance!
Sal C.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't have an Altima but I believe you found the correct sensor. Try disconnecting the negative terminal on the battery for about 20 minutes and reconnect it. Wait a couple of days and if it doesn't correct itself, your sensor or wiring harness might be bad. The "OC" is for "Open Circuit".


----------

